# Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards - Update: leider doch keine Bilder des finalen Layouts



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Januar 2012)

Seit heute gibt es auf Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte! ein Video zu sehen, in dem einer der Entwickler des "Raspberry Pi" über die mittlerweile angelaufene Produktion des 25$-Computers spricht. Dabei werden ab und an Bilder des fertigen Retail-Boards eingeblendet, wie es vermutlich käuflich erwerbbar sein wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber dem Beta-Layout (siehe Anhang) hat sich ein wenig getan. So sind nun mehrere Knöpfe hinzugekommen (Vermutung des Autors: PW_ON und Reset). Während zuvor das System noch über einen USB-Anschluss mit Energie versorgt wurde, so scheint dies nun über einen speziellen Stecker zu geschehen. Zudem sind nun Bohrungen vorgesehen, um das Board in einem Gehäuse zu montieren.


Hintergrundinfos zu Raspberry Pi:
Das Projekt wird von der gleichnamigen Stiftung geleitet, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, ein kostengünstiges System zu entwickeln, das problemlos in großen Zahlen z.B. von Schulen und anderen Bildungseinrichtungen erworben werden kann, um Kindern das Programmieren näher zu bringen. Der angepeilte Preis pro Einheit liegt bei gerade einmal 25$ für die vollausgestattete Variante.
Als Betriebssystem kommen u.a. verschiedene Linux-Distributionen (sofern ARM-kompatibel) als auch Android in Frage.

Zu Ausstattung gehört unter anderem:

700MHz ARM11 CPU SoC mit 128MiB bzw. 256MiB RAM
1x USB 2.0 (durch internes Hub auf 2 Anschlüsse erweitert)
1x 100MBit Ethernet
1x HDMI 1.3a
1x Stereo-Audio-Ausgang
1x Composite Video

Weiteres zur Hardware findet ihr auf der offiziellen Wiki-Seite: RaspberryPiBoard - eLinux.org (zum Teil evtl. überholt, da auf das Beta-Board bezogen)



*UPDATE:*

Die Projektseite ist derzeit leider wegen des Anti-SOPA-Protests nicht erreichbar. Gegen Ende des Tages sollte sie jedoch wieder regulär abrufbar sein.

*UPDATE 2:

*Die Projektseite ist wieder erreichbar.

Wie User Seekerm festgestellt hat, handelt es sich bei den Bildern anscheinend doch nicht um das fertige Design.  Zu erkennen ist es bereits in diesem älteren Video, wo es als Alpha-Board betitelt wird.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRqSOjtCuVI

Tut mir leid, da hätte ich wohl noch mehr recherchieren müssen.


----------



## ULKi22 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Dazu ne 1,8" HDD/SSD und man nen winzig kleinen Media Player, obwohl da können aber auch manche Handys schon dafür herhalten.

Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall und für 25$/€ kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Für 25€ sehr interessant  Jetzt wäre noch spannend, was für Anwendungen damit vernünftig betrieben werden können. Browser, Flash, ... Könnte ich damit meinen 2560x1440 Monitor versorgen? Der HDMI dürfte doch reichen, oder? Das wäre einfach nur Top. Kleines Linux drauf und Zack. Musik hören und surfen ohne Energiesorgen


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Nettes Teil, vor allem der Preis ist natürlich sehr gut

Das Teil ist vor allem eine nette Grundlage für Bastelprojekte im A/V Bereich, dank HDMI und Composite Video; schade finde ich persönlich das Fehlen von SATA, sonst könnte das Teil die Grundlage für einen sehr billigen selbstbau NAS oder Festplattenrecorder abgeben aber man kann nicht alles haben, zumindest nicht für 25$



> Browser, Flash


 
Im Internet des Jahres 2012 macht das sicher keinen Spaß...

Es ist nur ein ARM Singelcore mit 700MHz und 128 bzw. 256MiB RAM, davon darf man sich keine Wunder erwarten



> Könnte ich damit meinen 2560x1440 Monitor versorgen? Der HDMI dürfte doch reichen, oder?


 
Maximal kann Full HD mit 30Hz ausgegeben werden. Wenn der Monitor das interpolieren kann geht es natürlich wenn nicht... dann leider nicht


----------



## der_w20 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

das fehlen eines s-ata-anschlusses ist natürlich etwas schade. aber ich denke, in einem kleinen gehäuse, evtl. mit usb-stick dran, wo ein kleines puppy linux wie z.b. macpup drauf gezwirbelt ist, wäre das eine nette kleine maschine zum surfen und musik hören.


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

also ich hatte auf meinem pico-usb stick kürzlich ubuntu drauf. 4GB haben da gereicht. wenn man also einen ausreichend großen pico stick kauft(nochmal 25€), kann man den doch sicherlich als datenträger verwenden und behält trotzdem den platzsparenden vorteil bei einem vollen betriebssystem


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Meint ihr eigentlich, ob die Rechenleistung genügt, um eine USB-TV-Karte anzuschließen? Ich plane schon lange das Teil als HDD-Rekorder zu verwenden und darüber hinaus als Datenlager und Druckerserver fürs Netzwerk.


----------



## Fatalii (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Geil, richtig geil.
So viel Technik auf einem mini PCB und das für den Preis. Nunja so manches Smartphone hat sicherich mehr Leistung, aber dieser 
kleine PC bietet die möglichkeit der freien Softwarewahl. Wenn sie erhältlich sein sollte, dann lege ich mir definitiv 2 der größeren
Version zu. 
Einen um zu basteln, den anderen als Mediaplayer der in die Wandhalterung des TV-Geräts integiriert wird. So kann man ihn über den 
USB-Port des Fernsehers mit Strom versorgen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Stromversorgung per Micro-USB?
Davon habe ich ein paar Kabel übrig. 
Damit könnte man so viele tolle Dinge anstellen. Zumal die Stromversorgung recht universell gehalten ist, da USB-Microports verwendet werden.

MfG


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

also ich kann zur Leistung nur sagen: In meinem Handy ist ein ARM v6 Prozessor (rev5) mit standardmäßigen 600MHz. Ich habe ihn auf 806MHz übertaktet und damit schon ganz gute Leistung. Dementsprechend dürfte ein v11 Prozessor sich doch ganz gut schlagen...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Geil, richtig geil.
> So viel Technik auf einem mini PCB und das für den Preis. Nunja so manches Smartphone hat sicherich mehr Leistung, aber dieser
> kleine PC bietet die möglichkeit der freien Softwarewahl. Wenn sie erhältlich sein sollte, dann lege ich mir definitiv 2 der größeren
> Version zu.
> ...


 
Siehe Newstext. Bei den BETA-Boards setzte man auf Micro-USB, doch auf den aktuellen Bildern hat es den Anschein, als hätte man sich nun für etwas anderes entschieden.


----------



## Fatalii (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Schade, der Micro-Usb-Anschluss hätte mir sehr gefallen. Eventuell reicht die Stromstärke/Spannung ja doch nicht aus und der 
Mini-PC braucht etwas mehr Leistung.
Trotzdem gefällt mir das kleine Teil sehr. Ich bin auf die Einführung gespannt. Ende Januar sollen die ersten Chargen rausgehen.
Bei Ebay werden zur Zeit Prototypen versteigert, deren Erlös in die Projektfinanzierung fließensoll.

MfG


----------



## OdlG (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

solange der preis unter 40€ bleibt, wird so ein ding von mir gekauft^^ da kann man ja fast nix falsch machen


----------



## seekerm (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Ich weiß nicht woher die Bilder sind, aber das gezeigt Board ist ein Alphaboard und nicht das für den Verkauf bestimmte Board.
Laut Raspberry Foundation bleibt es bei mini-USB als Stromversorgung. 
Desweiteren verfügt nur das Board B über LAN und zum splitten des USB's wird kein internes HUB benutzt. Vielmehr teilen sich Ethernet und die zwei USB's das selbe Interface.
Demnächst kommt nur die B-Version in den Onlineshop nicht die A-Version.


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*

Klar, es wäre toll gewesen, wenn das Teil auch noch SATA könnte, aber dann wäre der Preis sicherlich deutlich angestiegen. Für meine Ambitionen tuts dann auch eine SD-Karte bzw. etwas äquivalentes. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## CocaSnooze (18. Januar 2012)

Wird auf jedenfall ein Pflichtkauf. Super Gerät zum Surfen am TV und natürluch zum Filme schauen.


----------



## drchef (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*



OdlG schrieb:


> also ich kann zur Leistung nur sagen: In meinem Handy ist ein ARM v6 Prozessor (rev5) mit standardmäßigen 600MHz. Ich habe ihn auf 806MHz übertaktet und damit schon ganz gute Leistung. Dementsprechend dürfte ein v11 Prozessor sich doch ganz gut schlagen...


 
nicht richtig!

in deinem Handy steckt eine CPU welche den ARMv6 ISA-Satz unterstützt nach Revision 5. Die CPU ansich ist aber zu 99% ein ARM11
das RPI hat auch eine CPU nach ARMv6-ISA und ist auch eine ARM11-CPU.
ARM11 ist veralltet (ca. 500-800mz) .. aktuell sind die ARM15 (cortex).
auch ARMv6-ISA ist veraltet...aktuell ist (glaub ich) ARMv7-ISA + Thumb2.

also ist dieses Board langsamer als dein Handy.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*



seekerm schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht woher die Bilder sind, aber das gezeigt Board ist ein Alphaboard und nicht das für den Verkauf bestimmte Board.
> Laut Raspberry Foundation bleibt es bei mini-USB als Stromversorgung.
> Desweiteren verfügt nur das Board B über LAN und zum splitten des USB's wird kein internes HUB benutzt. Vielmehr teilen sich Ethernet und die zwei USB's das selbe Interface.
> Demnächst kommt nur die B-Version in den Onlineshop nicht die A-Version.


 
Du hast Recht! 

Zu sehen ist dieses Board in diesem älteren Video im Hintergrund an der Wand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRqSOjtCuVI

Schande über mich... Da dieses Board irgendwie viel fortgeschrittener aussieht als das Beta-Board habe ich es tatsächlich für das fertige Design gehalten.


----------



## OdlG (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards*



drchef schrieb:


> nicht richtig!
> 
> in deinem Handy steckt eine CPU welche den ARMv6 ISA-Satz unterstützt nach Revision 5. Die CPU ansich ist aber zu 99% ein ARM11
> das RPI hat auch eine CPU nach ARMv6-ISA und ist auch eine ARM11-CPU.
> ...


 
das wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info  Ich glaube trotzdem, dass es mit einem sparsamen OS genügend Leistung hat, um vernünftig surfen zu können etc  wir werden sehen


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards - Update: Doch keine Bilder des finalen Layouts*



> Ich glaube trotzdem, dass es mit einem sparsamen OS genügend Leistung hat, um vernünftig surfen zu können etc


 
Na ja... wenn du auf Flash usw. verzichtest, etwas Geduld mitbringst und dich auf ein Fenster/Tab beschränkst sollte es halbwegs vernünftig funktionieren

Eine statische Seite _darstellen_ kann er sicher, Probleme gibt es höchstens beim Scrollen und Laden


----------



## Kev95 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards - Update: Doch keine Bilder des finalen Layouts*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine statische Seite _darstellen_ kann er sicher, Probleme gibt es höchstens beim Scrollen und Laden


Ich glaube nicht das er mit Scrollen überfordert ist.
Immerhin läuft Quake 3 in FullHD mit 25FPS auf dem Knirps...


----------



## seekerm (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neues zu Raspberry Pi: Erste Bilder des fertigen Boards - Update: Doch keine Bilder des finalen Layouts*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... wenn du auf Flash usw. verzichtest, etwas Geduld mitbringst und dich auf ein Fenster/Tab beschränkst sollte es halbwegs vernünftig funktionieren
> 
> Eine statische Seite _darstellen_ kann er sicher, Probleme gibt es höchstens beim Scrollen und Laden


Wo nimmst du diese Annahme her o.O
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0UWwUEPh9EI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UWwUEPh9EI <<
Es scheint mir als ob die RISC's immernoch unterschäzt werden...


----------



## NCphalon (20. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich Erfahrung... das Ding is langsamer als ein durchschnittliches Smartphone und wird vermutlich mit hochauflösenderen Displays verwendet werden...


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2012)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UWwUEPh9EI <<
> Es scheint mir als ob die RISC's immernoch unterschäzt werden...


 
Das stützt meine Behauptung:

-Herstellerhomepage (...)
-keine Videos/Flash
-nur ein Tab offen
-und beim Scrollen  laggts trotzdem


Wie gesagt: ja, man kann surfen aber nicht so, wie man das von einem modernen PC gewohnt ist, nicht ohne Einschränkungen


----------



## seekerm (20. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das stützt meine Behauptung:
> 
> -Herstellerhomepage (...)
> -keine Videos/Flash
> ...


Nein, tut es nicht und da ist und da ist sehr wohl flash drauf .


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2012)

> Nein, tut es nicht und da ist und da ist sehr wohl flash drauf .


 
Tut es wohl!

Wo kannst du in dem Video irgendwelche Flashinhalte erkennen?


----------



## seekerm (20. Januar 2012)

Muss ich dir erklären das ein Browser die ganze Seite lädt und nicht nur den oberen Teil ? -> geh auf die Seite und guck dir an was unter dem sichtbarem Bereich steht...
Der Wechsel zwischen der "Herstellerseite" und der nächsten Seite ist wesentlich interessanter guck dir den Balken an.
Außerdem es ist keinesfalls die Absicht von Raspberry Pi einen Desktopersatz zu schaffen.


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2012)

> Muss ich dir erklären das ein Browser die ganze Seite lädt und nicht nur den oberen Teil ? -> geh auf die Seite und guck dir an was unter dem sichtbarem Bereich steht...


 
Wer sagt denn, dass der verwendete Browser ein (aktiviertes) Flash Plugin hat?

Selbst wenn: ein inaktiver Flash Videoplayer zeigt nicht unbedingt die Flashtauglichkeit... und vielleicht hat es auch einen Grund, dass auf der ersten Seite ebne nicht gescrolled wird...



> Der Wechsel zwischen der "Herstellerseite" und der nächsten Seite ist wesentlich interessanter guck dir den Balken an.


 
Was für einen Balken?

Jedenfalls laggt das scrollen obwohl die Seite auch nur recht spartanisch ist (kein Flash, aktuell nur 82kiB)


----------

